# Day trip pays off.



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

With the report of stripers chewing and the P&S gathering I decided one final trip this year must be made. Left this morning at 10AM (slept late as usual)  and arrived at 23 around 1PM.Fished 3 holes briefly before settling in S of 23 and was rewarded with a 41" 27# striper. Off to the gathering and back home. Lot of driving but worth it.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice feesh! I should have made the run myself. Thought about it, but couldn't get away.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nicely. Heading out w/the "ol Lady right now.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

congrats clay


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

nice fish -- WTG!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice work man.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nice fish buddy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

purty werk Clay...a week late....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Dang pretty fish Clay....mmmm good!!!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

awesome. hope to have the same luck tonight.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks folks.



Nserch4Drum said:


> purty werk Clay...a week late....


Ya aint gotta tell me that...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

nice fish clay.. I should have called you...didn't know you were down.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Beautiful*

way to go. Nice haul......


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Real nice!.......well worth the trip wasn't it?...the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Way ta go,Dawg...*

Went down there and found "the spot",and caught "the fish"...  
That should hold ya till next yr..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Went down there and found "the spot",and caught "the fish"...
> That should hold ya till next yr..


At least its only a few weeks till next year...


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'd say you deserve it! Nice fish, way to "pinpoint" em...


----------



## Bro (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulations to you, Clay. Good job!

Bro


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work Clay, good to see ya.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice feesh Clay... may be down that way this weekend and hope the weather doesn't slow the bite...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work Clay, glad someone got to get on them. One of these days I'm going to be able to remember what it feels like to catch a real fish from the beaches in Carolina.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks guys, now I need to catch a nice fish in my home state...


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

excellent work clay!


----------



## tarl (Oct 19, 2007)

Cdog said:


> With the report of stripers chewing and the P&S gathering I decided one final trip this year must be made. Left this morning at 10AM (slept late as usual)  and arrived at 23 around 1PM.Fished 3 holes briefly before settling in S of 23 and was rewarded with a 41" 27# striper. Off to the gathering and back home. Lot of driving but worth it.



where is 23?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

After Rodanthe and before ramp 27


----------



## tarl (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

